# London Based counsellor required....



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi All

I have a lot of stuff going on in my life and I am  beginning to tie myself in knots trying to decide which route to take.  I think spending some time with a counsellor will help me make some  decisions or at least begin to move forward and I was wondering if  anyone could recommend a good counsellor to help me out.  A fertility  counsellor would be ideal since I do need to decide if I should carry  on with donor eggs or move to adoption but I do have other general  issues to deal with so a counsellor who is used to dealing with general  relationship and life issues would be great.

I am based in East London so would be happy to go to anywhere in London or perhaps south Herts or West Essex.

Thanks for your help

Sima x


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Sima
The British Infertility Counselling Association (www.bica.net) can help you find an infertility counsellor in your part of the world.  They have a list on their website or you could call Sandra on 01372 451626 and get some personal guidance.
Olivia


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Olivia

Thanks for the info.

Sima x


----------

